# 69 gto convertable vs sedan frame



## 1969 tempest custom s (Sep 9, 2020)

in terms of the number of body mounts and locations, what is the difference between a 2 door sedan frame and a convirtable frame? I already know that one is boxed and the other is not. I already know that there are differences in the thickness of the metal.

but in terms of the number and location of body mounts what is the differences?

pictures would be nice for those of us who are challanged by big words.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

"there are differences in the thickness of the metal"

hmmmmm 

fairly sure the difference is there is 4 under the cowl


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

They both have the same amount of bushings, but the vert/closed frame has bolted bushings in place of the solid bushings on the open frame. Positions 1, 2, under the cowl and position 4 just ahead of the rear wheel


----------



## 1969 tempest custom s (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes according to Zazzarine and Roberts(?) book there were six different frames for the 69"s.


----------

